# Serotta / Schwinn Paramount



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

um, I was mixing gin and ebay and ended winning an auction for a 1998 Serotta-built titanium Schwinn Paramount with an F-1 fork.

Anyways, just wondering if anyone knows any additional history of these frames and possibly how many were built. Guess I could contact Serotta, but thought I'd ask here first...


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Wow wonder if it was mine? Ok probably not but I had one for about a year and I sold it on ebay. The bike that made me hate ti! Man that bike was stiff and brutal. I believe that frame was touted as being similar to the Legend. It's a beautiful frame and other than being way too stiff for me, it's a nice ride. So how do you like it?


----------

